# The Mod Power Kit



## Alex (3/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/7/14)

Kewl!


----------



## eviltoy (3/7/14)

So its a fancy ego with a protank basically

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

I'd get one of these. Make a good little taste testing device.


----------



## Ross44 (3/7/14)

i saw Grim Green do a review of this a while back and didnt have many good things to say about it.
you can check it out here if anyone is keen:


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

From the drawing doesnt look like an inductive charger .


----------



## Chef Guest (3/7/14)

Very square...


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

I'm wondering how long it will take the Chinese to clone this


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

The apple version will be cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

